# On The Toad Again...



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, it's time to put all this nonsense aside, get some work wrapped up and head for the 2006 PNW Outbackers Fall Rally!!!























Before I go though, I have a confession to make...

There has been a lot of speculation on the forum lately about alter egos and such, and well, it's just time to clear the air (and my conscience!). So for those of you that may have been wondering...

I am *NOT*, I repeat *NOT*, PDX_Shannon! That truly is my DW, and those posts are ALL hers.

Thank you. I feel much better now!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Have a great time! Is Gilligan covering for you?

btw, it really is a sad thing to see a grown man hiding behind his wife's personality and good will. Time to step out of the shadows and be your own man, Dougy. Be brave! Stand tall! You can do it! Besides - we're your friends - we're here to catch you if you fall - trust us


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

How about the speculation that you are Wolfwood? How's that for an alter ego?

Bill


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Happy trails.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

cookie9933 said:


> How about the speculation that you are Wolfwood? How's that for an alter ego?
> 
> Bill


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> How about the speculation that you are Wolfwood? How's that for an alter ego?
> 
> Bill


Now THAT's funny!!!.  (although the mess that caused on my desk is not....)


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

For a minute there Doug I thought you really liked toads.









Wow Doug. I was starting to wonder about that. If you're not PDX Shannon, and you say you're not Gilligan, than who really is PDX Doug? Is he really from Oregon? Does he really have an Outback and did he really take a picture on the coast?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

" On The Toad Again...,"

Doug, I'm sorry. I thought you'd gotten the help you needed for that.....


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> " On The Toad Again...,"
> 
> Doug, I'm sorry. I thought you'd gotten the help you needed for that.....


ROFL!! Gotta love those typos.........

Ali


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time and safe trip Doug
Don't forget to post some pics when you get back

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Bye Doug









Have a fun and safe trip...
Oh! And use caution while you're on the toad...I guess once wasn't enough for you eh? ewww!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Happy trails whoever you are......or are not!


----------

